

Cowsay recursion - juliusdavies
http://juliusdavies.ca/cowsay/

======
ggchappell
You can have some real fun combining cowsay with figlet:

    
    
      $ echo i am a cow | figlet -f small | cowsay -n
    
       _________________________________________
      /  _                                      \
      | (_)  __ _ _ __    __ _   __ _____ __ __ |
      | | | / _` | '  \  / _` | / _/ _ \ V  V / |
      | |_| \__,_|_|_|_| \__,_| \__\___/\_/\_/  |
      \                                         /
       -----------------------------------------
              \   ^__^
               \  (oo)\_______
                  (__)\       )\/\
                      ||----w |
                      ||     ||
    

BTW, both are in the standard Ubuntu repositories.

EDIT: Ha! That idea is already in the cowsay man page. GMTA.

~~~
mhartl

      [~]$ figlet
      -bash: figlet: command not found
      [~]$ sudo port install figlet
      --->  Fetching figlet
      --->  Attempting to fetch figlet222.tar.gz
      --->  Verifying checksum(s) for figlet
      --->  Extracting figlet
      --->  Applying patches to figlet
      --->  Configuring figlet
      --->  Building figlet
      --->  Staging figlet into destroot
      --->  Installing figlet @2.2.2_0
      --->  Activating figlet @2.2.2_0
      --->  Cleaning figlet
      [~]$ echo moo | figlet -f small | cowsay -n
       __________________ 
      /                  \
      |  _ __  ___  ___  |
      | | '  \/ _ \/ _ \ |
      | |_|_|_\___/\___/ |
      \                  /
       ------------------ 
              \   ^__^
               \  (oo)\_______
                  (__)\       )\/\
                      ||----w |
                      ||     ||

------
mhartl

      [~]$ cowsay
      -bash: cowsay: command not found
      [~]$ sudo port install cowsay
      --->  Fetching cowsay
      --->  Attempting to fetch cowsay-3.03.tar.gz
      --->  Verifying checksum(s) for cowsay
      --->  Extracting cowsay
      --->  Applying patches to cowsay
      --->  Configuring cowsay
      --->  Building cowsay
      --->  Staging cowsay into destroot
      --->  Installing cowsay @3.03_1
      --->  Activating cowsay @3.03_1
      --->  Cleaning cowsay
      [~]$ cowsay moo
       _____ 
      < moo >
       ----- 
              \   ^__^
               \  (oo)\_______
                  (__)\       )\/\
                      ||----w |
                      ||     ||

